# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  İsrail'le "One Minute" 4 Milyon Dolar

## bozok

*AKP'den Yeni Tarife : İsrail'le "One Minute" 4 Milyon Dolar*



*Açık İstihbarat üzel*

Bir Akbank reklamında ; 

Japon cep telefonu teknolojisini bulmakla, kovboy şapkalı ABD'li geliştirmekle övünürken bizimkisi; o cep telefonunu kullanarak hızlı şekilde kredi almakla övünüyordu. 

Ve tabi reklam icabı Japonla , ABD'li _"apışıp kalıyorlardı"_ ; *Türk'ün bu mucizesi karşısında.* 

Türk imgesi ile dalga geçilen reklamlar serisine sıkça rastlamaya başladık (Bkz. Türk-Selim) . *Türk'ü salak yerine koyan en son vaka ise bir reklam değil, bir savunma projesi töreniydi.*

Geçenlerde Kayseri'de düzenlenen bir törenle; İsrail'e modernize ettirilen 170 adet M60 tankından sonuncusu teslim edildi. Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül'ün de katıldığı törenle İsrail firması IMI'nın başarılı modernizasyon çalışmaları ve bu tank üzerinden Türk ve İsrail savunma sanayilerinin girişeceği ortak projeler anlatıldı. Bu tankla Kolombiya'nın açtığı ihaleye katılacağı vurgulandı.

Kolombiya'nın açtığı ihalede yarışan diğer 3 modelin de İsrail'e ait olduğu ayrıntısı büyütülmedi.

170 tankın modernizasyonu için ödenen para 687.5 milyon dolar. 

*Yani eski tankı modernize etmek için tank başına 4 milyon dolar ödemiş olduk.* 

Bu rakamı bir perspektife oturtabilmeniz için sizinle başka ülkelerin tank alım rakamlarını paylaşalım:

General Dynamics firmasının Irak ordusuna sağlayacağı ve M60'lara göre çok daha üst düzey teknolojiyi temsil eden yeni M1A1 Abrams tanklarına vereceği fiyat : 150.5 milyon dolar

Toplam 140 tank için. 

*Anlayacağınız işgal altındaki Irak yeni model tankın tanesini 1 milyon dolar civarında bir rakama malediyor.* 

şili'nin geçenlerde Almanya ile yaptığı anlaşma çerçevesinde 140 Leopard 2A4 - _ki Leopard tankı bir çok uzman tarafından dünyanın en iyi ana savaş tankı olarak nitelendiriliyor_ - için ödeyeceği miktar 125 milyon dolar. *Yani yeni model tank için ödenen miktar 1 milyon doların altında.* 

Hindistan'ın yine daha gelişmiş bir model olan T-90 AMT 'den 310 tane almak için ödeyeceği fiyat 700 milyon dolar. *Yani tanesi 2 milyon dolar civarında.* 

Matematiğinizin kuvvetli olmasına veya silah uzmanı olmanıza gerek yok. 

Temel bir insaf, ahlak ve vatan sevgisi yeterli. 

Tank modernizasyonu adı altında eski tanka yeni makyaj için tanesine 4 milyon $....

Yeni tank için tank başına 1-2 milyon dolar arası değişen fiyatlar....

Sizce bu durumda yeni bir akıllı Türk reklamı çekilmesi gerekmez mi?

Sloganımız hazır....

*AKP 'den Yeni Tarife : İsrail'le Konuşmanın Dakikası Sadece 4 Milyon Dolar*


*Açık İstihbarat* / 13.4.2010

----------


## tamer620

kardeş sen cehaletindenmi yoksa kastındanmı bu konuyu bu kadar çarpıtıyorsun cehaletindense yazma sor adam sansınlar. kastın varsa git milletin balık hafızasına sahip oldugu üçüçnçü dünya ülkelerinde yaşa yada git dogan gurubunda köşe iste. sana muhakkak bir köşe verirler.ihalenin hangi tarihte yapıldıgına bir bak önçe .

----------

